# Welche Kurbellänge und warum?



## chicken12 (4. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ist vielleicht eine blöde Frage und wurde bestimmt schon irgendwo besprochen, aber die Details konnte ich noch nicht raus finden.
Mein Junior ist jetzt 135 cm Und fährt an seinem Bergab Fahrrad eine 155 mm Kurbel und kommt damit, soweit ich sehen kann, gut zurecht. Ich überlege trotzdem, ob ich eine 140 mm Kurbel kaufen soll.
Was wäre der Vorteil? Bessere Kraftübertragung?


----------



## spümco (4. April 2018)

Kraftübertragung weniger - eher ergonomisch günstiger, da sich die kleinen Beinchen mit den langen Kurbeln doch etwas zu sehr beugen und strecken müssen.
Weiß natürlich nicht wie lang die Beine nun tatsächlich sind, aber als Faustregel nehme ich immer die Körpergröße in cm ist die Kurbellänge in mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (4. April 2018)

bodenfreiheit beachten


----------



## chicken12 (4. April 2018)

xxxT schrieb:


> bodenfreiheit beachten


die ist auch mit der langen Kurbel kein Problem


----------



## chicken12 (4. April 2018)

spümco schrieb:


> Kraftübertragung weniger - eher ergonomisch günstiger, da sich die kleinen Beinchen mit den langen Kurbeln doch etwas zu sehr beugen und strecken müssen.
> Weiß natürlich nicht wie lang die Beine nun tatsächlich sind, aber als Faustregel nehme ich immer die Körpergröße in cm ist die Kurbellänge in mm.


du meinst, dass sie zu arg aus der Beugung treten müssen? Das ist natürlich ein Argument. Aber spielt das bei einem Fahrrad, das eigentlich nur bergab gefahren wird eine Rolle?


----------



## Roelof (4. April 2018)

Tritt er denn ab und an bergab in die Pedale oder rollt er hauptsächlich?

Bei Erwachsenen kommt es auch viel auf den Fahrstil an. Niedrige Trittfrequenz begünstigt eine längere Kurbelarmlänge, hohe Frequenz eine kürzere in Relation zur Beinlänge.


----------



## Deleted 469774 (28. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2018)

Neue Erkenntnisse


----------



## Linipupini (14. November 2018)

Die Erkenntnis ist nicht neu, aber schön das du auch mal hier ein produktiven Beitrag bringst!


----------

